# Help with building ports



## balanga (Mar 26, 2019)

Whenever I try building ports I often find there are lots of dialog boxes to go through... Sometimes you leave a build running for ages only to find that it is stuck at some dialog box. Is there a way to avoid all these dialogs if you want to accept all the default options?


----------



## VladiBG (Mar 26, 2019)

use `make config-recursive`


----------



## SirDice (Mar 26, 2019)

It's `make config-recursive`.


```
config-recursive     Configure OPTIONS for this port and all its
                          dependencies using dialog4ports(1).
```
See ports(7)



balanga said:


> Is there a way to avoid all these dialogs if you want to accept all the default options?




```
BATCH             If defined, only operate on a port if it can be
                       installed 100% automatically.
```
Also from ports(7).


----------

